# Access Point mit Atheros (madwifi) + WPA?

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Ich möchte mit meiner Atheros Karte ein WLAN AP aufsetzen!

Ich habe es soweit moment geschaft, dass der AP ohne Probleme läuft, aber nur mit WEP  :Sad: 

Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit das mit WPA / WPA2 zu nutzen? Ich kann wegen WPA überhaupt nix finden ...

Brauch ich da ne zusätzliche Software?

Oder wird es garnicht technisch unterstützt?

Habe dieses Howto benutzt: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Building_a_Wireless_Access_Point_With_Gentoo

----------

## schmidicom

So weit ich weiß geht das nur mit 'net-wireless/wpa_supplicant' aber damit würde ich noch warten.

Denn ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen das sich die mit 'net-wireless/wireless-tools' unter Umständen zusammen tun wollen, ob es stimmt... ist etwas anderes   :Laughing: 

----------

## BuLLy

mod-edit: Spampost von kokoxxl rausgelöst und verschoben nach Dustbin --slick

Spam?

Aber solange wpa noch nicht in den wireless-tools drin ist, kann man es doch mit denen versuchen oder? Wer weiß, wann die sich zusammen schließen...

gruß

BuLLy

----------

## schmidicom

Schon aber ich denke WPA ist für ein Heimnetz nicht wirklich nötig da allein schon die Reichweite in den meisten fällen ein unbefugtes benutzen erschwert. In einer Firma wo ein Rissiges WLAN am laufen ist und womöglich einige kritische Systeme dran hängen ist WPA sinnvoll.

Aber man sollte auch beachten das WPA bei vielen Geräten zu lasten der Qualität und Reichweite des Signal geht und das sie besser laufen wenn man sie mit WEP betreibt.

----------

## moe

Mir persönlich geht es bei meinem Heimwlan nicht in erster Line ums unbefugte Benutzen, sondern um das Abhören meines Datenverkehrs. Und das ist bei wep alles andere als sicher, irgendein Nachbar der noch in Signalreichweite ist, muss nur knapp 10000 Pakete mitschneiden, den wep-Schlüssel daraus berechnen und kann die Pakete dann decodieren. Dann noch mit geeigneten Tools die dump-Datei auf Klartextpasswörter durchsuchen, und schon hab ich bei ebay n Ferrari ersteigert..

Deshalb ist mein WLan auch offen, und mit einem VPN verschlüsselt. Mindestens ein Howto dazu ist im Dokumentationsforum.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Und wie machen es Linuxbassierte Router wie Linksys WRT54G(s) ?

Sogar FLI4L kann doch WPA als Access Point?

Gibts da echt unter Gentoo keien Lösung?

----------

## moe

Vielleicht hats von uns einfach noch keiner gemacht?

Atheros wird ja vom madwifi Treiber angetrieben, eine 5-minütige Suche auf deren Seite hat mich z.B. dahin gebracht. Also scheints mit HostAP zu funktionieren..

Mehr kann ich da aber auch nicht sagen, weil ich selbst Soft-APs nur ohne Verschlüsselung und mit anderen Karten (und ohne HostAP) aufgesetzt habe..

----------

## der_flo

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wie machen es Linuxbassierte Router wie Linksys WRT54G(s) ?
> 
> 

 

... standardmäßig mit proprietärer software von broadcom. nix iwconfig o.ä.

ciao,

der flo

----------

